# Super shallow running!



## Lennyg3 (Jun 29, 2012)

Check this one out guys. May not be smart, but looks like a ton of fun...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybxy8N1Ohag&feature=related


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not a jet guy, although I enjoy reading the posts every day! I can't imagine making this run without damaging your boat. I wonder what the bottom of his boat looks like. :shock:


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow
This is the boat manufacturers website if anyone is interested
https://www.firefish.ca/boats.php


----------



## semojetman (Jun 29, 2012)

That's beyond shallow.

I guess they have to test their boats but geez.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jun 29, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> I'm not a jet guy, although I enjoy reading the posts every day! I can't imagine making this run without damaging your boat. I wonder what the bottom of his boat looks like. :shock:




The bottom of the boat is UHMW. It is very tough stuff, and can absorb all but the most brutal impacts...


----------



## LowHoler (Jun 29, 2012)

Firefish boats are the best built extreme use inboard jet money can buy!

Another great video;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34hKrXqMduI&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 29, 2012)

Was Bulldog driving the boat? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jun 30, 2012)

Do not want to be taking my jet in those places because it wouldn't stand up to that punishment.


----------



## loosecaboose (Jun 30, 2012)

very skinny water (or no water) indeed. some nice video. thanks for posting.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 1, 2012)

LowHoler said:


> Firefish boats are the best built extreme use inboard jet money can buy!
> 
> Another great video;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34hKrXqMduI&feature=channel&list=UL



Dang rite they are..!!


----------



## lowe1648 (Jul 1, 2012)

3/8" Aluminum and 1" of uhmw down the center. I would guess there isn't much you could do in one impact. After years you might start breaking welds .


----------



## bulldog (Jul 1, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Was Bulldog driving the boat? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


 :LOL2:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 13, 2013)

That might be the most awesome video I've ever seen.


----------



## skigill (Mar 14, 2013)

Check this one out!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q3EkScJgqw


----------

